# 2011 Routan Shifting Problem?



## Fillmore123 (Sep 24, 2011)

Is anyone else experiencing a hard shift (or vibration) between 1st and 2nd gear with their 2011 Routan? This seems to only be an issue in ECO mode and mostly just after the van is started, but I haven't debugged enough to confirm that (had a hard shift about 30 min after starting last night).

I'm taking mine to the dealership on Monday to have it looked at, but would like some additional to have in my back pocket when I go.... 

3K miles and still happy with my 2011 Routan SEL w/RSE and Nav! This will be my first trip for service, so we'll see if my opinion stays the same....

Thanks!


----------



## NCrsx (Jul 5, 2011)

Yes, our 11' Routan SE is doing the same thing with eco on. We plan to mention it on our 8k mile oil change. Seems like its a common problem 2011 Routan.


----------



## Fillmore123 (Sep 24, 2011)

Thank you for the quick response. I will be sure to advise the service team that I am not the only one having this problem (although I expect they already know this...)

Thanks again.


----------



## ClownCar (Feb 16, 1999)

Mine does the same, but I've been basically chalking it up to to the ECO mode itself. The tranny tries to shift from 1st as 2nd as soon as possible so keep revs low. If you are on the gas to try to get things moving you get a thunk. If you drive like a granny and give it little gas you get little or no thunk.

Not sure I would categorize it as a 'problem'. To me it's just a side effect of a half-assed economy mode. I think Chrysler / VW thought they needed an ECO button, so this is what we got.

I'm pretty happy with my fuel economy, so I've never bothered pressing the ECO button more than a couple times.


----------



## taxman100 (Apr 30, 2011)

MIne started doing the same under the same scenario at around 5,000 miles. 

It is something that is known, and I plan on having it covered at my 8,000 mile check-up.


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

The following is a good read, this guy has a 2011 T&C Limited. I cut to the chase and posted the last page for an FYI. I'm not saying it is the same problem you have but....atleast it could give you some info. I'd suggest you read the whole thread. That site is excellent for info, there are far more T&C's and DGC's on the road than our Routan's them mix it in that the dealers are looking at black sheep and may not be privy to all the same info that the Dodge/Chrysler Techs have, that is just an assumption as I don't know who much/well the TSB's are shared from Chrysler to VW although it does make me wonder sometimes.

If you read the thread it does discuss the ECO mode, that is why I posted it, to see if you guys can duplicate the same results.

http://forum.chryslerminivan.net/sh...-at-the-dealer-Transmission-problems.../page4


----------



## str8edg golfin (Oct 8, 2001)

Ah, I too have these problems. I always keep the ECO button on because I'm cheap and I've been quite satisfied with the MPG and power on this 2011 Routan. Keep us posted and let's hope it's not the problems like the T&C's.


----------



## Fillmore123 (Sep 24, 2011)

I just got back from the dealership and the response is basically that the ECO mode is really meant more for highway use. So, when starting out at slow speeds, it's basically "stalling out" due to the low RPM's. The recommendation was to start out without ECO on and then turn it back on once you get up to speed (basically...use it when out on the highways only). I'm going to play round with this over the next few months to see how it goes and then follow-up again during my 8K check up.

This would have been easier if the owners manual would have clearly communicated how ECO works.

Thanks!

Unfortunately I FORGOT the other issue I wanted to ask about while at the dealership.....a lot of wind noise when driving over 70 mph (A lot more than my 2003 Ford Explorer for example). I'm not sure if this is "normal" or not. If it is normal, then I'm wondering if wind deflectors will help at all (or if it's just something I have to deal with.....will make long trips annoying).


----------



## juvefan20 (Mar 24, 2001)

We used eco mode this weekend and made the tranny feel really bad. We shut it off and the car was back to normal. I will worry about 2mpg difference. My wife even agreed that she would rather the performance. Economy mode made the car feel just too slow.


----------



## taxman100 (Apr 30, 2011)

Fillmore123 said:


> I just got back from the dealership and the response is basically that the ECO mode is really meant more for highway use. So, when starting out at slow speeds, it's basically "stalling out" due to the low RPM's. The recommendation was to start out without ECO on and then turn it back on once you get up to speed (basically...use it when out on the highways only). I'm going to play round with this over the next few months to see how it goes and then follow-up again during my 8K check up.
> 
> This would have been easier if the owners manual would have clearly communicated how ECO works.
> 
> ...


----------



## hondakidd209 (Mar 21, 2012)

*So what do we do*

i was told the same thing, turn off eco mode but i want to save gas and i need eco mode, without eco mode, mileage in the city drops to 15-17mpg.... i dont want to experience hard jerks.... i need to return or sell this minivan honestly, this is not what i epxected....anyone has seen an attorney or contacted the VW?


rob


----------



## smd3 (Aug 5, 2001)

Fillmore123 said:


> I just got back from the dealership and the response is basically that the ECO mode is really meant more for highway use. So, when starting out at slow speeds, it's basically "stalling out" due to the low RPM's. The recommendation was to start out without ECO on and then turn it back on once you get up to speed (basically...use it when out on the highways only). I'm going to play round with this over the next few months to see how it goes and then follow-up again during my 8K check up.
> 
> This would have been easier if the owners manual would have clearly communicated how ECO works.
> 
> Thanks!


Your dealer's information is most likely misleading, and probably just to get you to go away.

Using eco-mode changes shift points, throttle response, and the biggest thing is it makes the van skip 2nd gear. 

By turning off eco mode until you're up to highway speed you are negating most of the effects. Think about it, when you're up to speed the thing sits in 6th anyway! Sure, it kicks down a bit earlier with eco mode off, but that isn't where the biggest fuel savings are.

Our van also shifts hard when going from reverse to drive. I'll be mentioning it when I get back home in a few weeks.


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

There is a trans flash to fix the reverse slam, you need to see the dealer. here is a quote from CMV:

_I did not like any of the shifting characteristics of my '11, it went in for a re-flash under warranty for a different issue and there was also new shift logic in the new programming that made it so much better. The main problem was shifting from reverse to drive it would slam into gear like you revved the engine to 2000 rpm in neutral and dropped it into gear. You could see the tires "jump" when watching someone else drive!

What, specifically, does your transmission do that you do not like? I can tell you that when NOT in ECON mode, mine will shift out of 6th pretty easily when going up a slight grade, incline, or hill. Other than that, I don't think it shifts too much... you do have to realize that the 6-speed has very close ratios in the first 3 gears, so at speeds under 40 mph there will be a lot of shifting going on. Having said that, I can keep mine in 6th gear at 45 mph if I'm easy on the gas...

In ECON mode, the first shift feels delayed and harsh -- this is because the transmission skips from 1st gear to 3rd gear, a "double-shift" if you will. It takes longer to shift twice so it feels delayed, and the harsh feel from ECON mode comes from locking the torque converter more quickly, along with shifting sooner to keep RPMs down. It takes a lot more throttle to get a downshift in ECON mode. _

@Hondakidd

As far as the ECON mode, there have been complaints about it I guess, but reading over on chryslerminivan.net some guys have turned it off because they don't like the way it works. 2010's and down don't have it, they just have an indicator in the cluster. If your getting 15 to 17 that's not bad, what I mean by that is if you can get 17mpg WITHOUT the ECON on your getting what the window sticker stated, so by getting all laywered up isn't going to do you anything. But if you are getting better with the ECON on leave it on. What is it that you don't like about the ECON mode, you didn't state that in you post? Is it the way it shifts? Is it lack of power when in ECON? Unfortunately you can't reap the benefits of 283 hp AND 20mpg around town, there has to be a trade off somewhere. As of the past few months in our 2010 we have been getting 17+ around town(the only driving we do), you really have to get use to driving the van to achieve it but it is possible and it's not like your holding back traffic either. You also have to take into consideration the weight of these vans thier not mini by any means. please post up your issues with your ECON mode, perhaps you also need the re-flash and to visit another dealer.


----------



## haunted reality (Apr 18, 2001)

This is all good information, I've noticed the same thing. I've left my van in Econ all weekend and by not hitting the gas hard off the line I noticed the shifting is just as smooth now. My van also only has 5700 miles on it so it's still breaking in.


----------



## Air_Cooled_Nut (Mar 15, 2000)

58kafer said:


> ...
> As far as the ECON mode, there have been complaints about it I guess, but reading over on chryslerminivan.net some guys have turned it off because they don't like the way it works. 2010's and down don't have it, they just have an indicator in the cluster.


I noticed that indicator. I can't recall reading the manuals about moving the van into ECON mode (because I don't want it). How is it turned on in the vans that have it?



58kafer said:


> If your getting 15 to 17 that's not bad, what I mean by that is if you can get 17mpg WITHOUT the ECON on ... Unfortunately you can't reap the benefits of 283 hp AND 20mpg around town, there has to be a trade off somewhere. As of the past few months in our 2010 we have been getting 17+ around town(the only driving we do), you really have to get use to driving the van to achieve it but it is possible and it's not like your holding back traffic either. You also have to take into consideration the weight of these vans thier not mini by any means. please post up your issues with your ECON mode, perhaps you also need the re-flash and to visit another dealer.


 Agreed. These suckers like to coast, ain't NO engine braking in these 2-ton elephants! By watching the fuel economy display I can slowly get to 17mpg by being gentle (as an experiment, I can't stand driving that gently normally). My wife gets in the low 16mpg area but she's not shy about using the available 283hp. She is still used to her chipped Passat. We both like to hear those 6 cylinders on WOT :laugh:


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

Air_Cooled_Nut said:


> I noticed that indicator. I can't recall reading the manuals about moving the van into ECON mode (because I don't want it). How is it turned on in the vans that have it?
> 
> 
> Agreed. These suckers like to coast, ain't NO engine braking in these 2-ton elephants! By watching the fuel economy display I can slowly get to 17mpg by being gentle (as an experiment, I can't stand driving that gently normally). My wife gets in the low 16mpg area but she's not shy about using the available 283hp. She is still used to her chipped Passat. We both like to hear those 6 cylinders on WOT :laugh:


2010 ECON is not like the 2011+. It basically just tells you when your skinny pedal is too deep, there is no turning it off in a 2009 or 2010--no need to as ours don't "skip" gears. If you want to "reset" your MPG scroll to the MPG screen and hold the button down on the dash below the MPG indicator until it blinks. I do it every fill up to see what she averages over the tank.

Unfortunately our 2010's with the 4.0L on have 251hp not 283hp like the 3.6's in the 2011+ vans. Still--it's not a slouch and I'd gladly line my 4.0 up against a 3.6 and make it earn its place trying to pass me. The 4.0 has a ton of bottom end grunt where the 3.6 is more of a top end puller from what I've read.


----------



## Air_Cooled_Nut (Mar 15, 2000)

Oh, my bad on the hp...we looked at so many Routans and years during our search 

On our way home I was driving so the missus could sight-see and I scrolled the right dash button and "ECON on" appeared on the right LED display. The "on" bit turned off at one point but then came back on. Though this was during a 1 mile span so I don't know what caused it to do that. Will need more playin' with. Yeah, didn't notice any poor transmission shifts.


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

Air_Cooled_Nut said:


> The "on" bit turned off at one point but then came back on. Though this was during a 1 mile span so I don't know what caused it to do that.


Your right foot caused it, the slightest depression at the wrong speed/RPM will cause the light to go out. When the "ON" is on that means your driving in a economical manner. Even if you do a manual downshift it will trip the "ON" indicator off. Sometimes you really have to *****foot to get the estimated 17 MPG around town, and sometimes you don't. I don't watch the MPG on a regular basis. I just fuel up, reset and check it at the fuel up time. I don't care if Mrs. gets 14, 15, 16, 17 MPG, as long as everyone gets where they need to go is cool with me.


----------



## Fillmore123 (Sep 24, 2011)

Thank you for all of the feedback everybody! Now that I have a better understanding with respect to how ECO is supposed to work, I'm going to experiment some more with it on. Now I need to address the wind noise (going to do some searching in the forum's to see if there is another thread about this).


----------



## micah360 (May 19, 2010)

ECO button... what's that? We've owned our 2011 Routan for 11 months now (12,000 miles) and have never once used the ECO button. Our family just got back from a 700 mile trip and averaged 27MPG for the entire trip. 

It reminds me of my Sister's old Ford Tempo. It had a switch on the radio called "Premium Sound". When the switch was on, the stereo sounded great. When the button was turned off, the stereo sounded like crap. I never understood why that button was there?


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

micah360 said:


> ECO button... what's that? We've owned our 2011 Routan for 11 months now (12,000 miles) and have never once used the ECO button. Our family just got back from a 700 mile trip and averaged 27MPG for the entire trip.
> 
> It reminds me of my Sister's old Ford Tempo. It had a switch on the radio called "Premium Sound". When the switch was on, the stereo sounded great. When the button was turned off, the stereo sounded like crap. I never understood why that button was there?


 I believe it is next to your hazzard light button above the heater controls, it should say ECO or ECON. And yes the Premium sound did make a difference I had the early adopter in my 84 Mustang GT 350 that was marked AMP, and it did make a noticeable difference. Wow a Tempo, that's something I haven't seen in a long while


----------



## micah360 (May 19, 2010)

Ha! Yeah... I know where the button is. My wife asked me what it was for and I told her if you want to go slow, press it. We don't use it. It's already a minivan... pushing that button just makes it drive like a minivan.


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

micah360 said:


> My wife asked me what it was for and I told her if you want to go slow, press it.
> .


 Just priceless!!!!:laugh:


----------

